# The Best Cinnamon Rolls You'll Ever Eat



## bbq engineer

Hey Everyone,

Last weekend Mrs. Engineer mentioned to me that I was making cinnamon rolls for her to take to work this week. To this I promptly responded awesome, I have been wanting some of those anyway.

I made two different batches of this, One is Wheat and the other is white. Here we go....

Started with fresh yeast.


Threw the yeast in some milk at ~ 105° and let it bloom


This is the whole wheat version of my recipe (love whole wheat, besides, doesn't that make it healthy? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)


Here is the white version. Since I'm making a mess of the kitchen I might as well really trash the place!


Cinnamon that I am using. It's good stuff.


Let the dough rise. One thing I do to help with this is to put it in the oven. I put a pan of boiling water on the bottom rack and this provides a warm and moist environment that the yeast loves. I also use this for the wheat bread. It is funny, I put this vital wheat gluten in the wheat batch and didn't in the white batch. The wheat batch actually raised more than the white so this stuff really works.


After raising...


Rolled it out...


Smear it with Butter and dump on the brown sugar and a bunch of cinnamon...


Rolled it up


Cut into slices and arranged in a pan Wheat Rolls


White Rolls


Made some cream cheese frosting to go on top


Before the oven Wheat


Before the oven white


Outta the oven Wheat


Outta the oven White


Coat them with frosting. Mrs. Engineer's co-workers are gonna love her! She is pretty awesome.


----------



## the dude abides

Holy Crap!  Those look great.  Are they really that easy to make.  I've never tried.  What's your recipie for the cream cheese frosting.


----------



## gruelurks

Very nice job, those look excellent.


----------



## alx

Man those look good dana....


----------



## scarbelly

Nice job - I was jonesing for cinamon all day - drool everywhere!


----------



## gregzee

That awesome looking. Ive been looking for a side to cook early Turkey day for the family at my house.  Do you think smoking them at 350 with pear wood would be good?


----------



## beer-b-q

Those luck great Dana...

Do you ever go south on I-35 down around Beto Junction?  

If you do you need to stop into the truck stop there and get one of their Cinnamon Rolls...  

One Roll will feed a family of 4 for a week...LOL


----------



## blue

That looks absolutely amazing!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bassman

Those look great.  Nice tutorial too.  Lots of folks don't know the process but you showed how easy it is.  Thanks for reminding me that I need to make a batch of sourdough cinnamon rolls.


----------



## mballi3011

Man those look awesome for sure there Dana. You have really out done yourself with all that goodness.


----------



## plj

Awesome, highly nutritious homemade treats!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Hmmm... makes me wonder if we're related.


----------



## Bearcarver

Totally Awesome !


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Unbelievable!! mmmmmmyummy yummy yummy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










for making me hungry.
 Any chances for a looksie at your recipes?


----------



## rivet

*WOW! *Those are some fantastic cinnamon rolls, Dana~ delicious. Don't have a sweet-tooth here but your baking makes me want to dive right in! Well done, man!


----------



## natdiamond

I'm going to skip the frosting and just use those rolls as a pillow and sleep under the christmas tree for the rest of my life.


----------



## meat hunter

This is actually something I think I could make and the wife would love it. Points to you Dana, they look great. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




These are just what I need to keep my Michelin Man figure in check


----------



## rw willy

That bagel I ate for breaklfast is seriously lacking something right now!
Looks great.


----------



## Dutch

Dana, nice job on the "show and tell". You want to share the recipe? 

Lets see-3 packages of yeast. . .


----------



## bbq engineer

Here is the complete recipe:

Rolls: 

Note: If you are making whole wheat rolls I use 2 cups of whole wheat flour and 2 cups of white flour.
1. 1 1/4 ounce active dry yeast (1 packet) 
2. 1 cup of milk - warm to 105° - Add ~1/2 Teaspoon of sugar and let the yeast "bloom". 
3. 1/2 Cup of Granulated sugar 
4. 1/3 Cup of melted Butter 
5. 1 Teaspoon salt 
6. 2 eggs 
7. 4 cups of flour 
8. optional - a couple teaspoons of vital wheat gluten will help the rolls raise. This is more important if you use whole wheat.
Mix ingredients together and knead / form into a large ball and put in a bowl. Cover and let raise until double in size.

Roll out the dough on a floured surface. Roll the dough into a rough rectangle aprox 21 inches long and 16 inches wide. 

Filling:
1. 1 Cup of Brown Sugar 
2. 2 1/2 tablespoons of Cinnamon 
3. 1/3 Cup of Butter
Spread butter evenly on dough and cover with brown sugar and cinnamon filling mixture. I always mix up the cinnamon and brown sugar to make it consistent, and then spread this evenly on top of the butter. I usually sprinkle more cinnamon on top too...you can't have to much cinnamon as far as I'm concerned!


Roll the dough up and cut into 1 3/4 inch slices. Place on a lightly greased pan and let raise again to double in size. 

Bake at 400° for ~ 10 minutes or until golden brown on top.

Icing:
1. 1 stick of softened Butter 
2. 1 1/2 cups of powdered sugar 
3. 2 ounces softened cream cheese 
4. 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
5. dash of salt
Cover with Icing and serve with a giant glass of milk.


----------



## k5yac

Holy crap is right! No kidding... those look super!


----------



## cruizer

Maybe we should start a health food section and put those wheat rolls at the top. Looks great!


----------



## eaglewing

*WOW!!!*






 another thread saved to a PDF for me...


----------



## poindexter

My first try at them my nieces and nephews loved them :) 

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/a...IMG_0350-1.jpg

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/IMG_0351.jpg

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/IMG_0353.jpg

http://i967.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/IMG_0354.jpg

thanks for the idea and recipe


----------

